# aquatic life t5 4 bulb light



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

It works great but makes a popping, clicking sounds off and on all the time no matter which lite is on . Should i be concerned?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, that aint good. Shouldn't make a sound.


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Yeah guess i better get ahold of the company. That is what i was thinking


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

How old is it?


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

wake49 said:


> How old is it?


Novenber 2012
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would also reccommend getting in touch with Aquaticlife. Check the connections and make sure the bulbs aren't loose and you are just hearing the electricity arc across the pins. How is the bulb performing?


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Yep working great. I will check the bulbs


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Cool. Let us know.


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Finally got around to calling aquatic they are shipping me a new light at their expense. He said he wasn't sure what was wrong but thinks it is the relay ..... No hassle at all We will have to see how the new one works


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Umm, funny thing is, lights don't have relays. Ballasts and on/off switches.


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Are you serious!!!!! That is what he said..... oh well i get a new light, told him i wanted to know what was wrong with it so i will have to remember that when he tells me....who can you believe these days....


----------

